# UK state benefits



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Hey,Athlough im an IBS sufferer, I have never been in this forum before. Today is a bit different.I am posting on behalf of someone else today; my Mother who suffers from ME, fibro and ocasional flare-ups of IBSI would like to hear from people in the UK with ME/CFS and fibro about your experiences with trying to get awarded state benefits. This is in particular regard to Incapacity Benefit and Disability living allowance (DLA.)Any parts like: .Getting doctors to support your claim, did you use any service like DIAL or the Citizen's advice to help with the forms etc. .Dealing with the DWP. Did they tell you everything about whats help is avaliable, did you have to take your claim to appeal?Many thanks for anyone who can provide info on these subjects. Best Regards,mr_colt


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi mr_colt







OK, first off incapacity benefit you need to get the claim form from DWP/Depart of Social Security and to back up the claim a sick note from the GP explaining why your Mother is entitled to it. This is just the same as getting a sick note if your ill and need a few weeks off work. If your Mother has ME and Fibro I think it should be fairly easy to get that as long as her GP recognises her medical conditions. After 6-12 months this will usually get reviewed and your mother may be asked to go to a medical examination with a doctor appointed by the DWP. You will be asked to fill out a lengthy questionnaire on the nature of her medical condition and how it prevents her from doing normal daily tasks. Best advice for this is to lay it on as thickly as you can without lying. The medical examiner will use this as the basis of the exam, so if your Mother has a specialist at the time of the questionnaire arriving you may want to get their backing. The exam is designed to wheedle out cheats and be aware they will try using this angle against your mother which can be extremely upsetting. I think your still allowed to take someone into the exam/interview with you so you might want to consider going with her to back up what she says. Your mother will be asked to perform a series of tests, such as bend down touch your toes, bend down on your haunches, place the tips of your two index fingers together...what this has to do with how you can perform work on a daily basis I have no idea....but they seem to think if you can do it once in the interview then your fit for work







It might be best if you ask if you can have a home visit interview saying she is too unwell to travel to the examination...that way she can do it in the comfort of her own home.For help filling out the form you can get help from the ME Association if your mother is a member and they will also advise and help should you need to appeal. There is the likelihood your Mothers claim might have to go to appeal, do not be frightened of this....the appeal process is a another lengthy procedure designed to discourage you from claiming. Stick to your guns and if necessary go the citizens advice and your mothers GP/specialist for support. If it does go to appeal be aware that your Mother can claim Jobseekers Allowance in the meantime while she waits for her Incapacity Benefit claim to go through. Appealing can take a long time but the chances are with the doctors support and the citizens advice bureau helping you if your mothers ME/fibro is serious enough you can win.I don't have personal experience of disability living allowance but I understand that goes a long a similar line.Hope my ramblings are of some help, let us know if we can offer any further info/advice







and good luck!


----------

